# craftsman simpul 32cc weed wacker



## pb4peace (Sep 28, 2009)

I have the craftsman simpul 32cc weed wacker model #358.791070 and I can't get it to start. I have been looking it over and there is some(not enough to make it drip) fuel on the black cover below the carburetor but I don't see any leaks when I take the carb off. It does not even turn over when I pull so I am not sure if it is spark (I have not yet tried to change the plug) or what. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Are you saying the engine is locked up?


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Check the spark plug, and replace it if in doubt. Also check the kill switch, and the wire connected to it. Make sure the wire is not grounded out.


----------



## Petcoon (Dec 3, 2012)

*Problem with carb*



pb4peace said:


> I have the craftsman simpul 32cc weed wacker model #358.791070 and I can't get it to start. I have been looking it over and there is some(not enough to make it drip) fuel on the black cover below the carburetor but I don't see any leaks when I take the carb off. It does not even turn over when I pull so I am not sure if it is spark (I have not yet tried to change the plug) or what. Do you have any ideas?


On mine, when you put on the choke, the gas is coming from the choke shaft as the shaft has worn the carb housing. It lets the gas drip and run on the black area below the carb and also floods the carb. Carb needs to be replaced.


----------

